# My GSD does not like to be spooned



## JaydeY (Apr 12, 2017)

But I want to spoon her!

When she was a pup she would gladly spoon with me as we drift to sleep. However, now my 6 month old would rather dig the bed or lay stretching on the other side of the bed or jump on top of me instead of spooning with me as we sleep :crying:

How do I teach her spooning with me is the best thing ever?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Mine doesn't want to be cuddled on the sofa either. Nothing I can do but let her be until she feels like a little contact. Sure can't force it. I guess you could try depriving her of physical affection until she wants it?


----------



## JaydeY (Apr 12, 2017)

ausdland said:


> Mine doesn't want to be cuddled on the sofa either. Nothing I can do but let her be until she feels like a little contact. Sure can't force it. I guess you could try depriving her of physical affection until she wants it?


My pup despite liking being near me is not super into physical affection and I suspect I would deprive myself first before managing depriving her lol. What I have been doing right now is to whine in bed > whenever my pup moves too far away for me to reach her so that she would come back to check on me and I would be able to cuddle with her again. But now she is getting resistant to my whining lol. 

I of course won't force it, but I hope I can get more cuddling!:grin2:


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't know anything about spooning or whining, my pup has slept in a crate since day 1 and will her whole life. I do know if you want to teach your pup something, you have to out will them..some dogs just aren't cuddly.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Get a lap dog. They love to cuddle.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Get a lap dog. They love to cuddle.


:surprise:

GSDs aren't lap dogs!?!?!?

I need to have a TALK with Mako then... the lying little whelp... 
@JaydeY

Some dogs just aren't cuddlers. My GSD is a super snuggle bunny. I'm talking forceful cuddles. Like he is trying to meld with my soul through the cuddles. I've also had one on the other end of the spectrum that did not like to be petted at ALL though.

Nothing you can really do to train the dog to like it. But your pup is young. I've heard of some aloof pups becoming cuddle monsters as the got older. And vice versa. They go through their phases.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Get a body pillow and leave her alone


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

OP, I recommend that you take some time to read Patricia McConnell's class book on dog behavior, _The Other End of the Leash. _It does a wonderful job of helping to bridge the understanding gap between our primate brain's perception of body language and touch, and the canine brain's. I have a hunch if you take the time to read this wonderful book, you'll have fresh perspective on the answer to your question.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

voodoolamb said:


> :surprise:
> 
> GSDs aren't lap dogs!?!?!?
> 
> ...


Mine think they are too, but not the way the OP wants.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Well my GSD sadly isn't cuddly. Since I'm a very tactile person, that's not easy. We compromise, he tolerates my hugs and I respect his space the rest of the time.

As to the bed, it could be a couple of things. 1. Your dog isn't cuddly right now, but as it matures it may become more so. Varik didn't want ANY affection (too busy) until he was at least 6 months old. Even then--and now--he usually only solicits butt scratches. 2. Your dog doesn't care for it and won't ever really enjoy it. 3. It's too hot for cuddling. I know my GSD gets warm easily and often shifts from spot to spot.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

My first GSD didn't like to cuddle or be pet much. Even as a puppy, I would pet or snuggle up to her and she would get up and move to the other side of the room.

But now I have one who just cuddles me so hard. He just presses his face into mine and cuddles me so hard. He even puts his 'arm' around me and lays on top of me. 

And then I have another one who likes to curl up next to me and even rest her head on my lap or arm but if you start petting her too much then she leaves.

It's an individual dog thing and I don't think you can make them want it!


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

My GSD isn't very cuddly but on the rare occasions when he hops up in bed and curls up or stretches out next to me, it's all the more special. Nobody likes to be forced into physical contact. She might start to resent you for your "advances"... looking away and becoming stiff/tense are clear signs that you need to back off. cuddling is not the same to dogs vs humans, or between dogs. Respect her space.


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

They have too much fur and get hot. Run your thermostat down to 30F and see what happens.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Inga likes her shoulder stroked, then she goes in her crate. I would not have her in my bed anyway. Enough hair comes off that dog each week to make a whole nuther dog.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

My wife was getting offended that our GSD would lie at the foot of our bed but not cuddle. That changed abruptly one day and the pup was all over her??

I started paying attention and realized she was hiding treats under her pillow...>


----------



## JaydeY (Apr 12, 2017)

Solamar said:


> My wife was getting offended that our GSD would lie at the foot of our bed but not cuddle. That changed abruptly one day and the pup was all over her??
> 
> I started paying attention and realized she was hiding treats under her pillow...>


My pup does exactly that --- lying at the foot of our bed but no cuddle!

Tell your wife her method has been spread to Canada, I am totally gonna do it! >


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna is a complete snuggle bug. When Max was a pup he would cuddle for a short time them move. His cuddle time has extended and be will often try to jump in my spot before I do to get the pillow.. We like it cool In the room so does he. Most of the time they move is because gsds do get hot with their thick fur.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm not sure where I bought this device.....maybe Leerburg.....but it worked like a champ......dog really took to me..much more than a cuddle.......granted I looked a bit odd wearing this....they don't offer a male version yet.

SuperG


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> Get a lap dog. They love to cuddle.


Yep, the local shelter has many dogs who "love to give kisses, sit on your lap all day (!!) and cuddle." Ugh.
I must admit that I do tell Deja good night before I go to bed and she easily throws herself in an S and basks in all that attention. Sometimes I remind myself that I am so close to these powerful pearly whites that chip away a turkey neck with ease, yet she is is so gentle then. I love that one moment at the end of the day and would feel guilty to skip it. But my bed is mine.


----------

